# Do you sleep on your back, side or stomach?



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

What position do you sleep in? On your back, side or stomach?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

All of them, but usually my side. Mum told me last week that I had my hand near my neck like I was trying to choke myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

On my side always, varies on which "side" though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sleep on my back, wake up on my side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Sleeping on my stomach is so comfortable!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sides and back; never on my stomach (never found that to be the least bit comfortable)


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

I like sleeping on my stomach but it hurts my neck. I need to get one of those pillows specifically made for it.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I almost always fall asleep on my side. But when I wake up it varies.


----------



## Deadly Assassin (Jun 19, 2015)

Almost always on my sides, rarely on my back, and never on my tummy, because god that is uncomfortable.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

On my front, but I sometimes wake up in the night and start sleeping on my back.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Always on my sides. I might end up on my back but I can almost never fall asleep that way. Also, never understood how people could sleep on stomach. Makes my chest feel all compressed and my neck all sore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I never understood why it's called your back. At least the side makes sense because the whole thing is your side. Your back is actually just a small part of your actual back. The backs of your legs should be called your back too. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

When I don't care; on my side or stomach. When I care; on my back so I have at least some part of the day where my back's straight.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

It varies. I'm always tossing and turning.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I do aallll the positions (B but yea i'm constantly rotating. I sleep like a pig on a spit. Or a rotisserie chicken.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I toss and turn a lot as well.
But sleeping on my stomach with leg bent is surprisingly comfortable


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I sleep on my stomach with my neck twisted to one side. It's the only way I feel comfortable enough to sleep. On rare occasions I fall asleep on my back (usually when I'm very tired) but for some reason sleeping on my back always gives me very vivid nightmares.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sleeping on my stomach is the most comfortable, I hear it's not good for your neck and lower back though.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Awkto Awktavious said:


>


like this but with the pillow on top of the head


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have no idea - I am asleep. I could be in any position.....except on my back spread eagle. That's only if I have a wife who wants IT.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I can only really sleep on my left side, in the fetal position, and w/ my arms crossed (hands on my shoulders).


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

i hang upside down.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

On my side, but I always wake up on my back.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

On my side. Just feels natural, it would be hard to adjust now. More specifically, my right side. Maybe I am crazy, but sometimes when I lay on the left I get the feeling like my heartbeat is sending reverberations through the mattress and this throws me out of my sleep frame of mind.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I alternate between sleeping on my stomach (head turned to the right, legs straight/feet slightly elevated on pillow, left arm straight alongside or slightly tucked under the body, right arm bent upward and inward with my hand tucked near my chest) and sitting upright Indian style/huddled over. (Weird, I know; this came about due to suffering from a chest cold once.)

I used to alternate between sleeping on my left side (impossible to sleep on my right side in my bed, for some reason the mattress slopes so I'd go rolling off :/ ) and on my back, but it's difficult to get comfortable in those positions due to my spinal curvature and weight. Occasionally if I'm having trouble sleeping, or wake up too early and need to stretch, I'll lie down on my back.

I also nap on the couch, sitting upright but leaning into the corner and with my legs pulled up.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually on my sides, alternating between the two. But sometimes on my back, but only when I wake up prematurely in my sleep and fall back asleep. This is where I am still sleepy enough to be able to fall back asleep on my back. Other than that, I usually have a hard time falling asleep unless on my sides. Rare times I would end up turning to sleeping on my stomach, but then I would always end up waking up with a tight neck.

Just sucks how as I get older, it seem to be less able to get away with sleeping in various positions.



Awkto Awktavious said:


> I toss and turn a lot as well.
> But sleeping on my stomach with leg bent is surprisingly comfortable


Every time I have one of my arms place under the pillow like that, that arm that ends up numb when I wake up. I use to love doing that, with the arm providing me leverage under the pillow.



2Milk said:


> I sleep on my stomach with my neck twisted to one side. It's the only way I feel comfortable enough to sleep. On rare occasions I fall asleep on my back (usually when I'm very tired) but for some reason sleeping on my back always gives me very vivid nightmares.


Same here for me. I think in my REM sleep stage, I would always end up being on my back.



tea111red said:


> I can only really sleep on my left side, in the fetal position, and w/ my arms crossed (hands on my shoulders).


You sound like a vampire, but in a too narrow of a coffin.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Always on my side, curled up and hugging my teddy bear :b


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

On my left side.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

I sleep on my stomach without a pillow. Cant fall asleep no other way.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I sleep on my stomach with my torso turned slightly to the side. I've read that sleeping on your stomach is the worst position and the only benefit is that it helps digestion. Unfortunately it's the only way I can get comfortable enough to fall asleep.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue Dino said:


> You sound like a vampire, but in a too narrow of a coffin.


yeah. well, i used to put my hand/arm under my pillow, but then i'd always wake up in the night w/ a numb arm and would freak out till i regained sensation.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

My sides. It's pretty 50/50 which one i sleep on. Bottom arm straight forward, top arm hugging a pillow, top leg over a pillow, bottom leg whatevers comfortable. I mostly kinda lay on my back when i wake up though. I probably roll over when i'm half awake and cant remember it afterwards.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sides


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I tend to lie on my side most nights, with the occasional night lying on my back. 

I can never lie on my stomach. I feel like I’m going to choke or I’m going to be sick. 

I usually find myself waking up lying on my left hand side most mornings. Sadly, this usually plays havoc with my hair if it hasn't been cut for a while. It'll stick up all over the place…


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

On my back


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

face down... lol

like on my front, straight out... and head to either left or right...

i turn onto my back when im nearly ready to get up., like that sort of lying there, after the main sleep.... but this has the risk of causing dozing off again


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

i like to sleep on the side


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Usually stomach, occasionally side, I snore if sleeping on my back which leads to my bed partner elbowing or kicking me until I roll over.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Side, but I have fallen asleep the fastest on my back for some reason


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

I usually fall asleep hugging a pillow on my back and butt with the weight shifted on the left side of my body. This shifts my hips and legs slightly to the left. Left knee bent against the bed with the left foot under my straight right leg. Strangely, It looks like a 4. Hope it isn't bad luck. What else, head is either slightly tilted to the left or against my head pillow and my chin tucks in on top of the hugging pillow. I half wake up sleeping on either side with hips back and the knees bent at about 90 degrees then I alternate a few times between sides before getting up.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I sleep on my sides. I need a high pillow or stack two pillows together for this reason. Weird thing is my parents had me sleeping on a very hard surface bed growing up because it is good for my back. I might have just been my mom's frugal excuse to not having to buy us a mattress. But this is only if I am a back sleeper which I am not. This made it more rational to sleep on my back instead of my sides back then. It is a mystery how my hip and shoulders didn't become screwed up from this.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Hayman said:


> I usually find myself waking up lying on my left hand side most mornings. Sadly, this usually plays havoc with my hair if it hasn't been cut for a while. It'll stick up all over the place&#8230;


Guess you could always give your hair a simple splashing on the sink to get the hair back down.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

The majority of the time I sleep on my side, sometimes on my stomach, then once in a while on my back.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Side back stomach mostly stomach


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I usually go to sleep on my stomach or side but wake up in any position. The only time I go to sleep on my back is if I'm absolutely exhausted.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I always sleep on my side facing the wall with the covers facing my line of sight and with a drumstick as a weapon because I had a bad experience back in Sep 2014 where I woke up and saw this old lady ghost for 10 seconds and she was staring straight at me and inches from my face. It scared the **** out of me.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> But sleeping on my stomach with leg bent is surprisingly comfortable


This! I usually end up having the "bottom arm" in an upright position against the wall so many a times I've woken up with a numb hand because it's just been kinda dangling there, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've thought about mounting a web cam on my ceiling or something just to see what the hell I do when I sleep. :lol

I kinda got stuck at the point where the camera needs light and the fact that I need dark to sleep.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> I toss and turn a lot as well.
> But sleeping on my stomach with leg bent is surprisingly comfortable


Nice doodle.

I sleep that way too, and i toss and turn a lot. It's hard to get a good night sleep these days for me.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

It varies


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

I cannot for the life of me fall asleep on my back yet there have been plenty of times where I'll wake up on my back. Always go to sleep on my side though.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Side but I toss and turn a lot

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Side.


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

I always fall asleep on my right side with my right arm under my pillow and my left arm over another pillow.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Stomach. If I sleep on my side, then my shoulders hurt when I wake up. And I've never been able to sleep on my back. That was one of the worst parts of recovering from my wisdom teeth removal. I couldn't sleep on my back at night.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

On my stomach with my head & legs tilted to the side.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I tend to have a habit of tossing and turning quite a bit before falling asleep, but I think wake up on my side or sometimes on my back. There's also this thing where I like hiding and burying myself under my covers, but not for too long because I'll suffocate.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't fall asleep if I lay on my back. I don't know why.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Side. It takes a awhile for me to sleep though since I have some lower back problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Usually on my side or stomach, rarely on my back


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

on my back, it's the only way I can sleep


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I used to be able to sleep on my side and stomach, but now I can only sleep on my back.

If I sleep on my side, I wind up with my head crushing my arms, causing me to wake up at 1 in the morning with my arms asleep.

If I sleep on my stomach, I wake up with my back all achy. Not the best feeling.

So, either way, if it's not on the back, I wake up with pain.

Just my two cents.

Good question!

- T.R.G.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Usually my back or side; rarely ever sleep on my front anymore!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Just surprised to see back and stomach sleepers are so close, more stomach sleepers in this case here, as of now. I honestly have only seen one stomach sleeper in person myself.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Usually on side, rarely on back.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Standing up.


----------

